# Coconut husk shell as hide?



## Diamond_newbie (May 26, 2013)

HI
im setting up a tub for a new yearling and I came across the husk of coconut shell, thought it might make a good hide. They are used for rodents so its been treated. My only concern was the natural dust on it, would this cause respiratory issues?
thanks
jojo x


----------



## Shotta (May 26, 2013)

maybe give it a a wash to get the dust off?
i don,t see a problem using it as a hide i used to use a coco-hut thingy for my marbled gecko to hide in


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2013)

Better used for the kava.


----------



## Shotta (May 26, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Better used for the kava.



lol i wish they still sold it...


----------



## borntobnude (May 26, 2013)

and the price !!!! about $10 when I looked a few weeks ago when shopping with my FNQ mother ,she was disgusted and now wants to ship old coconuts and beach shells to Sydney for me to sell to petshops in Sydney


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> lol i wish they still sold it...


You can still get it. I also recently brought 4 kg of A grade kava back from Fiji.


----------



## Shotta (May 26, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You can still get it. I also recently brought 4 kg of A grade kava back from Fiji.



you lucky bugger!!!, my mother tried bringing some back but was told she couldnt!!!, on another note for the use of hides you could use small cereal boxes, milk cartons cut in half they dont look as nice but they do the job, a mate of mine made some out of plastic containers cut out a hole and then painted them


----------



## andynic07 (May 26, 2013)

I have PM'ed you Nilesh so not to fill this thread.


----------

